# Knife sharpening



## capfab

Can anybody recommend a proven kitchen system for sharpening knives? I'm upgrading to Henkels and/or Wusthof one piece at a time and love how they perform new. What are chefs or professionals cookers using? These super sharp knives have changes my life.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## poco_bueno

I broke down and bought a Work Sharp Ken Onion edition a few months ago. Its super easy to use and fast. Even my wife sharpens knives for fun. We have used it on SS kitchen knives and old sawmill blade knives. Made easy work.

Ray


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker

I love my work sharp and it makes my wife happy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mas360

I vote for the Work Sharp. The only downside is the belt costs quite a bit and is good for about five to seven knives. I saw on Youtube a video showing how to make your own belt for a dime a piece. I have not tried out to know for sure.

Another good option is a belt sander from Harbor Freight if you want to sharpen a lot of knives and big knives. This one takes a little more skill as you do it free hand.

http://www.harborfreight.com/1-in-x-30-in-belt-sander-60543.html


----------



## K Man

Here is what I have. Pretty awesome!

http://www.amazon.com/Chefs-Choice-...d=1436208454&sr=1-63&keywords=knife+sharpener


----------



## RedSky

I use a Lansky Deluxe 5-stone sharpening kit I got a couple of years ago. I was never able to maintain proper angles until I got this kit....it has never failed to restore an edge. Use it on kitchen and outdoor knives religiously. They're about $40.00 online.


----------



## capfab

Both motorized units look like blade length wouldn't be a problem.

Redsky, I have a Lansky system and love it for 3 or 4" blade hunting or pocket knives, but hate it on 10" kitchen blades. Definitely think I want a motorized unit this time.

Is the Work Sharp able to sharpen fillet knives as well, super thin flexible blades?

I was eyeing this one, similar to the one K man recommended but thought Id ask around here.

http://www.amazon.com/Wusthof-Stage..._sbs_79_5?ie=UTF8&refRID=0NEDSMZRDE2300KZK4EE

Thanks again.


----------



## Zerofold

RedSky said:


> I use a Lansky Deluxe 5-stone sharpening kit I got a couple of years ago. I was never able to maintain proper angles until I got this kit....it has never failed to restore an edge. Use it on kitchen and outdoor knives religiously. They're about $40.00 online.


 same here.


----------



## flatscat1

Work sharp I'd great for quick, pretty good and user friendly sharpening. Plus you can do other things like scissors, axes, garden tools, etc. I would say it is a little less than exact for people looking for razor sharp, but for everyday use it is good. 

If you are mental about sharp kitchen knives, I use the Apex Knife Pro sharpener and it is great, but not nearly as quick or easy.


----------



## GoneSouth

K Man said:


> Here is what I have. Pretty awesome!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Chefs-Choice-...d=1436208454&sr=1-63&keywords=knife+sharpener


I use this And they make one with 3 stones. Keep one at home and one at bay house. Fast and I can shave hair. GF can also use it. Edge angle is fixed. All sharpeners will work. Depends on how much you want to spend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V-Bottom

The standard Work Sharp can do 80% of the work that the Ken Onion machine can do. Work Sharp is about $85 compared to it's counterpart which is $150. The company says it can sharpen any knife you have, but out of all the instructional videos I have seen, none have shown the sharpening of a thin quality fillet knife. You guys that have a Work Sharp and have sharpened a quality fillet knife please chime in. I am wondering what it can do to a Bubba Blade as well as a Dexter before I purchase one.


----------



## mas360

I used the Work Sharp on my thin Finnish fillet knife. It worked fine. I usually swiped it over ceramic stick a few times for final finish.


----------



## skinnywaterfishin

I have a cheap handheld Wusthof sharpener that really works great. My knives could split hairs. Has a built in scissor sharpener too.


----------



## INDIANAINTEXAS

I use a 30x1 belt sander from Habour Freight with 4 belts to a 1200 grit. About 60$ for everything and it works great.


----------



## JFolm

skinnywaterfishin said:


> I have a cheap handheld Wusthof sharpener that really works great. My knives could split hairs. Has a built in scissor sharpener too.


Do you have that part #? The ones I find do not have the scissor sharpener.

Thanks.


----------



## wakeupluis

I have the Henkel equivalent of that worstof


----------



## wakeupluis

http://www.cutleryandmore.com/zwill...6DjGi8S8qVx04gW9nCIN8DJCRzatlA_BOoaArpN8P8HAQ


----------



## scwine

http://www.amazon.com/Spyderco-Tri-Angle-Sharpmaker/dp/B004HIZKHE


----------



## Pivo and kolache

I have a v sharp Classic II that I'm happy with for most of my maintenance sharpening. Anything super dull and I may break out the lansky, but usually don't let them get too bad, so a couple pulls through the v sharp and there good as new


----------



## Red3Fish

I know everyone wants hi tech, but about twice a year, I work them all with a carborundum stone, then between times, I have a chefs sharpening steel to maintain. Before putting them away in the drawer, a few swipes on the steel maintains them pretty well.

It takes a while to learn how to use these implements properly, but once learned, your good for life!! For a really fine finish, I will take off my leather belt, put big toe through the belt buckle and "strop" the knife on the back side of belt. It does make a difference!!

PS I am going to add here, that a small cleaver is one of my favorite implements. You can more easily chop through bones (chicken ribs from backs, spare ribs, etc), chop vegies, then scoop up with wide blade, just a real handy thing to have and use, and all the chips you get from bones are confined to this knife, and leaves all your other knifes razor sharp!!

To check for chips in your blade, pull the front edge of your _fingernail_ down the length of the blade......any chips will become apparent!!

Later, "old fashioned, stuck in the 60's, stubborn, cheapskate"........
R3F


----------



## jeffrush

V-Bottom said:


> The standard Work Sharp can do 80% of the work that the Ken Onion machine can do. Work Sharp is about $85 compared to it's counterpart which is $150. The company says it can sharpen any knife you have, but out of all the instructional videos I have seen, none have shown the sharpening of a thin quality fillet knife. You guys that have a Work Sharp and have sharpened a quality fillet knife please chime in. I am wondering what it can do to a Bubba Blade as well as a Dexter before I purchase one.


I use my KO on my De xterm filet knife and it works great. I could shave with it


----------



## Empty Pockets CC

Just bought a Ken Onion last Friday because of this thread. No dull knife is safe around me! Stayed up sharpening knives for hours. Then I sharpened my folks knives. Then I sharpened my buddies knives. I've probably sharpened close to 40 knives since this last Friday. I think I'm throwing it in my back seat and taking it to work tomorrow to see if anyone around there needs a knife sharpened. Neat tool and thank you for the advice! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeepRiver

poco_bueno said:


> I broke down and bought a Work Sharp Ken Onion edition a few months ago. Its super easy to use and fast. Even my wife sharpens knives for fun. We have used it on SS kitchen knives and old sawmill blade knives. Made easy work.
> 
> Ray
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


X's 2 on the KO Edition. I have sharpened a butt load of knives this year on one and it works great and give you a super sharp edge.

Example, my fillet knife cleans way more fish and lot easier after I get an edge on it from the KO.


----------



## DeepRiver

Empty Pockets CC said:


> Just bought a Ken Onion last Friday because of this thread. No dull knife is safe around me! Stayed up sharpening knives for hours. Then I sharpened my folks knives. Then I sharpened my buddies knives. I've probably sharpened close to 40 knives since this last Friday. I think I'm throwing it in my back seat and taking it to work tomorrow to see if anyone around there needs a knife sharpened. Neat tool and thank you for the advice!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The **** thing is addicting! LOL


----------



## Leo

$12.00 Accusharp is all I need.
http://accusharp.com/


----------



## peckerwood

I use 3 stones,course,medium,and fine.Learned to sharpen while in high school working in a meat market after school and weekends.


----------



## marshrunner757

V-Bottom said:


> The standard Work Sharp can do 80% of the work that the Ken Onion machine can do. Work Sharp is about $85 compared to it's counterpart which is $150. The company says it can sharpen any knife you have, but out of all the instructional videos I have seen, none have shown the sharpening of a thin quality fillet knife. You guys that have a Work Sharp and have sharpened a quality fillet knife please chime in. I am wondering what it can do to a Bubba Blade as well as a Dexter before I purchase one.


I use the WS on my dexters. Puts a great edge on the blade. Can't speak for the KO


----------



## tec

I have used a Work Sharp for a few years and it is great. Fast and easy for a sharp edge.


----------



## Pocketfisherman

With a good quality blade like a Henkel, you don't really sharpen it unless you fold over the edge. What you do is maintain it. Learn how to use the sharpening steel and use it often. If worst comes to worst and you have to put the blade to abrasive, the work sharp sharpener works great. The Ken Onion version of it allows you to adjust edge bevel angle and is the most versatile for working with all different kinds of knives.


----------



## water doc

Chef's Choice is the best, easiest, fastest I have found. Had one for years, and it will go thru all my kitchen knives in about 15 min. and make them razor sharp.


----------



## JKD

Pocketfisherman said:


> With a good quality blade like a Henkel, you don't really sharpen it unless you fold over the edge. What you do is maintain it. Learn how to use the sharpening steel and use it often. If worst comes to worst and you have to put the blade to abrasive, the work sharp sharpener works great. The Ken Onion version of it allows you to adjust edge bevel angle and is the most versatile for working with all different kinds of knives.


This. For kitchen knives all you need is a steel since most dont see much abuse, just need to touch up the edge. I also have a diamond coated knife steel to hit the edge when I try and hack up bones etc. If you really want to have a stupid razor sharp knife get a leather strop with compounds.


----------



## Pocketfisherman

I wish someone made a leather belt for the work sharp.


----------



## KIKO

Professionals use a steel.


----------



## mas360

Pocketfisherman said:


> I wish someone made a leather belt for the work sharp.


Can you use the belt often seen on weight lifters?


----------



## Pocketfisherman

mas360 said:


> Can you use the belt often seen on weight lifters?


Way to big to use on a worksharp. But you could certainly use one as a strop if you had something to attach one end of it too while you pulled it taut.


----------



## Pocketfisherman

water doc said:


> Chef's Choice is the best, easiest, fastest I have found. Had one for years, and it will go thru all my kitchen knives in about 15 min. and make them razor sharp.


The downside of the Chef's Choice (I have one) is that it puts a hollow grind on a blade. I hate that for slicing potatoes, zuchini, and other clingy vegetables that tend to suck down onto a hollow ground blade versus falling away. It is also not as durable an edge as a convex grind which has more metal behind the cutting edge. Worksharps (I have one of those too) puts a convex grind on the blade edge. I do prefer the hollow grind on fillet knives and fine boning knives though where the downsides are not an issue as it does give a super sharp edge.


----------

